# Réinitialisation mot de passe admin



## Nicoco56130 (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
je suis nouveau sur le forum mais j'ai cherché pendant une semaine dans tout sorte de forum sans trouver.

Voilà mon problème :
J'ai récupéré un iMac utilisé par une société, je l'ai vidé et me suis créé un compte admin après avoir supprimé tous les autres. Lorsque j'ai voulu le rallumer il m'as refusé mon mot de passe :mouais: . J'ai récupéré les disques mais lorsque je suis dans l'utilitaire puis réinitialisation du mot de passe, il ne m'affiche que le CD/DVD alors qu'il devrait m'afficher le disque dur. J'ai également essayé avec le Terminal en tapant "resetpassword" mais là non plus ça ne marche pas.

Je précise que le iMac est en Tiger.

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2014)

bienvenue
cette section est pour les bugs DU forum ( c'est une sous section comme tu lez vois en haut)

ce sujet sera déplacé vers la bonne section
à priori mac G4

par ailleurs 
il y a sans doute une erreur dans tes manips
comme t'as les cd dvd t'es bon pour un reformatage et réinstall à neuf


----------



## Nicoco56130 (6 Août 2014)

Pardon


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2014)

Salut *Nicoco*.

Je te détaille ci-après la manip classique, qui consiste à forcer la re-création d'un compte-admin aborigène _comme si c'était la première fois_ après installation primitive de l'OS, opération te permettant de ré-entrer dans ton espace d'exploitation ; par suite, de cette session admin, tu pourras dans les _Préférences Système_ utiliser ses privilèges admin pour ré-initialiser le mot-de-passe de ton compte admin personnel. Il est conseillé de garder toujours en parallèle au compte-admin personnel un 2è compte admin inutilisé, qui permet précisément de ré-entrer dans le système d'exploitation en cas de pépin sur le principal.

-----&#9828;​

Démarre ton Mac sur ton DVD d'install de «Tiger 10.4», passé le choix de la langue (= Français) va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran --> menu _Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal» --> une fenêtre s'affiche avec une invite de commande de type :-bash-3.2# flanquée comme dans un traitement de texte par un pointeur &#9613;déplaçable vers la droite par pressions sur la barre d'espacement du clavier, et sur la gauche en mode 'effacement' par pressions sur la touche &#8592; [dans le shell dont l'utilisateur unique est : -bash-3.2#, tu es en droit root, donc tu peux tout faire].

&#10044;​

Commence par saisir (en respectant les / et les espaces) la commande informative :


```
ls /Volumes
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier = retour-chariot pour activer la commande) --> tu vois s'afficher la liste des volumes montés disponibles, qui doivent se réduire dans ton cas à 2 seuls --> Mac OS X Install DVD (le volume monté de ton DVD d'install dans l'espace d'exploitation duquel tu es actuellement) et le Nom_du_Volume_de_ton_OS_Tiger dont il conviendra que tu ré-utilises strictement l'intitulé : par défaut, c'est Macintosh HD mais il a pu être renommé d'un nom fantaisiste par l'utilisateur qui t'a précédé. S'il s'agit d'un intitulé composé comportant un (ou plusieurs) espace(s) vide(s) intermédiaires, mets-le globalement entre "" pour forcer sa lecture par le Système comme un nom unique désignant un objet unique, ce qui donne dans l'intitulé par défaut --> "Macintosh HD" (nom que tu remplaces s'il y a lieu donc par le nom réel si différent).

&#10043;​

À présent, tu peux saisir la commande suivante qui doit s'afficher strictement et rigoureusement (fais attention!) comme :


```
rm /Volumes/[COLOR="Red"]"Macintosh HD"[/COLOR]/private/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (tu remplaces donc dans le syntagme, s'il y a lieu, mon "Macintosh HD" par l'intitulé réel du volume de ton OS «Tiger») --> tu viens de supprimer le fichier invisible .AppleSetupDone (at : Macintosh HD/private/var/db) qui consigne la _Configuration du Mac_ en fin d'installation de Mac OS X, avec choix de langue, identité propriétaire et paramètres du compte-admin aborigène. Tu peux à présent quitter le «Terminal» comme une application ordinaire (&#8984;Q) et à l'extrême gauche de la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran, au menu _Installer Mac OS X_, tu choisis de re-démarrer sur ton OS.

&#10045;​

Déroulement de la séquence initiale de démarrage inchangée : logo &#63743; (exécution du Boot_Loader_PPC : BootX) --> roue crantée giratoire sous la &#63743; (exécution du kernel) --> mais, en lieu et place du LoginWindow (écran d'ouverture de session) où tu es bloqué, tu vois s'afficher un écran de *Bienvenue* avec animation musicale te proposant de finaliser l'installation de Mac OS X par la configuration de ton Mac en plusieurs panneaux de saisie successifs (je te rassure : l'OS est toujours en place sur ton disque et les comptes utilisateurs précédents toujours en place aussi). Tu choisis Français comme langue, le mot-de-passe de réseau s'il y a lieu etc.

&#10057;​
Arrivé au paramétrage du propriétaire du Mac, saisis exactement ta *véritable identité* : nom et prénom, adresse --> ce sont les paramètres enregistrés du propriétaire du Mac qui désormais va être toi .

&#10034;​
Arrivé pour finir au paramétrage du Compte-admin aborigène, tu écris ton Nom Complet authentique, mais par contre un nom de compte et un mot-de-passe 'bidons' (car il s'agit d'un compte-admin auxiliaire). Je te suggère pour faire simple le passe-partout --> nom de compte : toto, mot-de-passe : toto --> le processus de config du compte s'exécute et tu te retrouves logé directement dans la session admin de ton nouveau compte toto . 

&#10048;​

Va à _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Comptes_, clique le cadenas, renseigne ton mot-de-passe admin toto pour le déverrouiller. Tu peux sélectionner désormais ton compte admin personnel déjà constitué que tu vois affiché dans la colonne de gauche et choisir de ré-intialiser son mot-de-passe. Utilise le même mot-de-passe que tu avais choisi si tu y tiens - ce paramètre du compte va être ré-écrit de toute façon dans la base de données d'Annuaire (il est conseillé en règle générale de choisir un mot-de-passe passe-partout entre clavier Français AZERTY et clavier Américain QWERTY) et applique ton édition.

&#9758; Il ne te reste plus qu'à quitter la session toto et retourné à l'écran d'ouverture de session (LoginWindow) de faire le test d'ouverture de ta session admin personnelle avec ton mot-de-passe édité de neuf.

&#9831;​


----------



## Nicoco56130 (7 Août 2014)

Merci pour cette explication très complète, mais quand je tape la seconde commande, il m'affiche :
No such file or directory
pourtant je l'ai tapé 5 fois sans succès.

J'ai quand même voulu continuer et quand je le redémarre il m'affiche un logo de fichier avec un point d'interrogation. J'ai peur que le disque dur est succombé non ?

Merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (7 Août 2014)

Salut *Nicoco*.

Ton échec a instillé le doute dans mon esprit, ce qui m'a conduit à une double expérimentation, une 1ère confirmatrice, mais une 2è bouleversante 


confirmatrice --> j'ai démarré un de mes Macs qui supporte «Tiger 10.4.11» et en demandant l'affichage des fichiers invisibles, j'ai pu vérifier qu'il existe bien sous «Tiger» un fichier invisible .AppleSetupDone à l'adresse : /private/var/db (répertoires eux-mêmes invisibles au Finder). Donc l'objet demandé existe.


bouleversante --> j'ai démarré sur un DVD d'install de «Tiger», passé l'écran de choix de langues (= Français) et lancé le «Terminal» dans les _Utilitaires_. Si la commande : ls /Volumes est bien honorée et liste les volumes disponibles (dont celui de l'OS) ; par contre une commande du type : ls /Volumes/Nom_de_l'OS/ (= lister les composants de l'espace-racine de l'OS) ou plus ciblée :  ls /Volumes/Nom_de_l'OS/private (lister les composants du répertoire private) ou encore plus ciblée : ls /Volumes/Nom_de_l'OS/private/var/db (lister les composants du sous-répertoire db de /private/var - dans tous les cas de figure se solde par une fin de non-recevoir : no such file or directory (exactement ce que tu as expérimenté).

&#9758; Il semble que dans le shell du «Terminal» du DVD d'install de «Tiger», il soit impossible d'accéder, même en mode informatif, au système de fichiers de l'OS. J'ai essayé de monter le filesystem de toutes les façons possibles --> échec complet ne serait-ce que pour lire le moindre étage de l'arborescence!

-----&#9828;​
Cette expérience roborative me permet de t'annoncer que ton Disque Dur est probablement parfaitement sain, mais malheureusement inaccessible au «Terminal» du DVD d'install. Eh bien qu'à cela ne tienne! J'ai plus d'un tour dans mon sac et je te propose donc d'opérer une démarche analogue à celle que je t'avais décrite, mais en démarrant ton Mac dans le mode Single Urer ("Utilisateur Unique") qui te donne accès 'en interne' à un «Terminal» de root, le Super-Utilisateur Système. Les 2 inconvénients sont que le clavier logique dans ce «Terminal» est en Américain QWERTY alors que ton clavier physique est en Français AZERTY et que le filesystem de l'OS est par défaut en readonly (lecture seule) - mais nous allons pallier à ces 2 obstacles.

Donc c'est reparti &#8594;



Démarre ton Mac les touches *&#8984;S* continûment pressées jusqu'à te retrouver logé dans une session ressemblant à un tableau noir sur lequel défilent des lignes d'écriture blanches. Tu es dans la session _Single User_ ('Utilisateur Unique') qui est un «Terminal» de root (le Super-Administrateur_Système). Comme annoncé précédemment, si ton clavier physique est toujours un Français AZERTY, tu es désormais dans ce shell en clavier logique Américain QWERTY. Il va donc falloir que tu adaptes les frappes de certaines touches pour saisir les commandes exactes en Anglais --> je t'indique chaque fois, en 1er la commande telle que tu dois la voir écrite au 'tableau', en 2è la commande telle que tu dois la saisir au clavier pour que la saisie y corresponde. 

&#10058;​

Les lignes d'écriture blanches se sont immobilisées sur une invite de commande égale à :


```
root#
```

--> à l'emplacement du pointeur &#9613; saisis d'abord la commande qui doit s'afficher rigoureusement (au caractère, à l'espace et à la barre oblique / près) comme :


```
/sbin/mount -uw /
```

ce que tu frappes au clavier AZERTY comme :


```
[COLOR="Red"]=[/COLOR]sbin[COLOR="Red"]=,[/COLOR]ount [COLOR="Red"])[/COLOR]u[COLOR="Red"]z =[/COLOR]
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier = retour-chariot pour activer la commande) --> tu viens de monter l'arborescence du filesystem de Mac OS X en mode writable (= 'scriptible') alors qu'elle était au départ en read_only ('lecture seule') <n'est-ce pas merveilleux? En une seule commande, tu viens de maîtrise le QWERTY et de régler le problème du mode readonly du filesystem de l'OS >

&#10043;​
À présent, au ré-affichage de l'invite de commande root#, tu peux saisir la commande suivante qui doit s'afficher strictement et rigoureusement comme :


```
rm /private/var/db/.AppleSetupDone
```

que tu frappes au clavier AZERTY comme :


```
r[COLOR="Red"], =[/COLOR]priv[COLOR="Red"]q[/COLOR]te[COLOR="Red"]=[/COLOR]v[COLOR="Red"]q[/COLOR]r[COLOR="Red"]=[/COLOR]db[COLOR="Red"]=:Q[/COLOR]ppleSetupDone
```

et &#8617;&#65038; --> tu viens de supprimer le fichier invisible .AppleSetupDone (at : /private/var/db) qui consigne la _Configuration du Mac_ en fin d'installation de Mac OS X, avec choix de langue, identité propriétaire et paramètres du compte-admin aborigène.

&#10045;​
Tu saisis pour finir au ré-affichage de l'invite de commande root# (même frappe en AZERTY que pour un QWERTY) -->


```
reboot
```

et &#8617;&#65038; --> ton ordinateur re-démarre [Dans ce qui suit, je te fait un copier-coller  de mes instructions précédentes à partir du point de convergence des 2 méthodes].

&#10044;​

Déroulement de la séquence initiale de démarrage inchangée : logo &#63743; (exécution du Boot_Loader_PPC : BootX) --> roue crantée giratoire sous la &#63743; (exécution du kernel) --> mais, en lieu et place du LoginWindow (écran d'ouverture de session) où tu es bloqué, tu vois s'afficher un écran de *Bienvenue* avec animation musicale te proposant de finaliser l'installation de Mac OS X par la configuration de ton Mac en plusieurs panneaux de saisie successifs (je te rassure : l'OS est toujours en place sur ton disque et les comptes utilisateurs précédents toujours en place aussi). Tu choisis Français comme langue, le mot-de-passe de réseau s'il y a lieu etc.

&#10057;​
Arrivé au paramétrage du propriétaire du Mac, saisis exactement ta *véritable identité* : nom et prénom, adresse --> ce sont les paramètres enregistrés du propriétaire du Mac qui désormais va être toi .

&#10034;​
Arrivé pour finir au paramétrage du Compte-admin aborigène, tu écris ton Nom Complet authentique, mais par contre un nom de compte et un mot-de-passe 'bidons' (car il s'agit d'un compte-admin auxiliaire). Je te suggère pour faire simple le passe-partout --> nom de compte : toto, mot-de-passe : toto --> le processus de config du compte s'exécute et tu te retrouves logé directement dans la session admin de ton nouveau compte toto . 

&#10048;​

Va à _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Comptes_, clique le cadenas, renseigne ton mot-de-passe admin toto pour le déverrouiller. Tu peux sélectionner désormais ton compte admin personnel déjà constitué que tu vois affiché dans la colonne de gauche et choisir de ré-intialiser son mot-de-passe. Utilise le même mot-de-passe que tu avais choisi si tu y tiens - ce paramètre du compte va être ré-écrit de toute façon dans la base de données d'Annuaire (il est conseillé en règle générale de choisir un mot-de-passe passe-partout entre clavier Français AZERTY et clavier Américain QWERTY) et applique ton édition.

&#9758; Il ne te reste plus qu'à quitter la session toto et retourné à l'écran d'ouverture de session (LoginWindow) de faire le test d'ouverture de ta session admin personnelle avec ton mot-de-passe édité de neuf.

&#9831;​


----------



## Nicoco56130 (8 Août 2014)

Bonjour et merci encore pour la rapidité de tes réponses.

Je n'ai pas accès a mon Mac actuellement mais j'essayerais ce soir, je vous tient donc au courant.

Merci encore


----------



## Nicoco56130 (10 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
je suis désolé pour le retard. Je suis également désolé mais dès le départ ça ne marche pas. Les deux touches que tu m'indique ne font aucunes actions. Le CD se lance et je me retrouve a nouveau sur la sélection de la langue.

Dois-je l'allumer sans le CD ou avec ? parce que dans aucun des deux cas ça ne marche pas.

Merci encore de ta patience


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2014)

Salut *Nicoco*.

Dans mon dernier message #6 où j'ai préconisé le démarrage en mode Single User, il s'agit d'un démarrage sur le Système de fichiers de ton disque interne, pas sur le DVD évidemment. Donc théoriquement, c'est sans le DVD inséré que tu démarres les touches &#8984;S tenues pressées jusqu'au 'tableau noir'.

Mais j'ai comme l'impression que le Système de fichiers de ton OS «Tiger» n'est plus accessible, possiblement par défaillance du disque interne. En démarrant sur ton DVD de «Tiger» encore, après le choix des langues, si tu vas à la barre de menus supérieure tout à gauche pour sélectionner le sous-menu : choix du disque de démarrage --> est-ce que le nom du volume de ton OS est listé? Est-ce que tu peux re-démarrer alors sur ton OS? Si le choix t'est proposé, passe en &#8984;S pendant ce re-démarrage. Si ça échoue, on peut subodorer une panne du disque interne.


----------



## Nicoco56130 (12 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,
je confirme que je ne peux pas choisir mon disque dur interne comme disque de démarrage. Lorsque je le redémarre sans le DVD, j'ai le logo du dossier avec le point d'interrogation. Cela veut-il dire que mon disque dur est mort ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2014)

Nicoco56130 a dit:


> je confirme que je ne peux pas choisir mon disque dur interne comme disque de démarrage. Lorsque je le redémarre sans le DVD, j'ai le logo du dossier avec le point d'interrogation. Cela veut-il dire que mon disque dur est mort ?



Soit le disque, soit la nappe. Sur le site &#9758;iFixit&#9756;, tu peux aller à ton modèle d'_iMac_ et te faire une idée du procédé de démontage.​


----------

